# Who makes Forschner?



## gigahz (Jul 1, 2012)

I have learned they are forged in Germany out of X50CrMoV15. It also seems that they are made of the same steel as Henckels and Wusthofs. Is there a Forschner factory in Germany?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Victorinox, the Swiss Army Knife company.


----------



## gigahz (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes Victorinox, but is there a real Victorinox or Forschner factory in Germany? Or is the same factory as Wusthof or Henckel and Victorinox then puts there name on it?


----------



## jimbo68 (Feb 3, 2012)

http://ezinearticles.com/?The-Fame-of-Forschner-Cutlery&id=1457384


----------



## gigahz (Jul 1, 2012)

The original Forschner factory was in the USA. Forschner forged knives are made in Germany and sent to Switzerland for finishing. I am trying to figure out who is actually making them in Germany. I don't think it is Victorinox or Forschner. I think it is the same people who make Henckle or Wusthof.


----------



## jimbo68 (Feb 3, 2012)

GigaHz said:


> The original Forschner factory was in the USA. Forschner forged knives are made in Germany and sent to Switzerland for finishing. I am trying to figure out who is actually making them in Germany. I don't think it is Victorinox or Forschner. I think it is the same people who make Henckle or Wusthof.


The article I posted says otherwise. I believe that the knives have always been made in either Switzerland or Germany. I'm not sure which, but I think they are made in Switzerland. I don't think that Henkels or Wusthoff has anything to do with Forschner. There may be a connection in the steel source, but not the knife.

I think the company you are referring to had the distribution rights to a German labelled product.


----------



## jimbo68 (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is the official version.

http://swissarmyblogs.com/2011/06/victorinox-r-h-forschner-brands/


----------



## gigahz (Jul 1, 2012)

Here it states the stamped ones are from Switzerland. The forged ones are from Germany. The Original Forschner factory was in the USA. They became importers of Victorinox knives.

http://www.chickenpickers.com/victornox.html


----------



## gigahz (Jul 1, 2012)

Here also it states made in Germany and finished in Switzerland. I still think it is the same factory as Henckle or Wusthof.

http://www.onlyknives.com/category/brand/r-h-forschner/


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It seems Forschner was ever only a distributor as they were a butcher's scale manufacturer. http://swissarmyblogs.com/2011/06/victorinox-r-h-forschner-brands/And this only lists Solingen as the place of manufacture for Forschner blades, not a specific factory. http://www.worldknives.com/regions/germany-3.html lists knife factories in Solingen. Boker would be my first guess.


----------



## gigahz (Jul 1, 2012)

phatch said:


> It seems Forschner was ever only a distributor as they were a butcher's scale manufacturer. http://swissarmyblogs.com/2011/06/victorinox-r-h-forschner-brands/ And this only lists Solingen as the place of manufacture for Forschner blades, not a specific factory. http://www.worldknives.com/regions/germany-3.html lists knife factories in Solingen. Boker would be my first guess.


 Weird that site only has folders listed and was last updated in 06. We know Henckels, Wusthof and Messermeister are still made today. But I agree that Forschner was just an importer.


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

Wild guess but maybe F Dick. I had a F Dick Superior with a big chip and that knife reminded me of Forschner steel.

F Dick makes the Black Diamond knives for Sysco so they do make for others.

Jim


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Forschner knives are only available in the USA...

... In Canada they come with yellow handles and are the twin-master line by Henckels.  Found everywhere and sold in every kitchen / butcher / restaurant shop but not advertised much.

Exact same steel, patterns and handle shapes, just a different colour and different laser engraving on the blades.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

F-Dick is a German co. that specializes in knives, butcher equipment and other steel wares.  They've been around for a looong time.  They  have nothing to do with Victorinox.

Get the Forschner thingee out of your head, it's just a brand name, like Ford putting their name on Mazdas or Chrysler putting Mitsubishi engines in their cars. 

If it says Victorinox, it was made in Switzerland.  If it says Forschner it could be Victorinox or any other manufacturer with Forschner stamped on it.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

MichaelGA said:


> Forschner knives are only available in the USA...
> 
> ... In Canada they come with yellow handles and are the twin-master line by Henckels. Found everywhere and sold in every kitchen / butcher / restaurant shop but not advertised much.
> 
> Exact same steel, patterns and handle shapes, just a different colour and different laser engraving on the blades.


Wrong.

Forschner is the US distributor for Victorinox knives, so it's no surprise that knives coming in a blister pack with the Forschner name are primarily found here in the States. Forschner doesn't make knives independently. The knives we're talking about are made by Victorinox in Swizterland and are certainly available in Canada and all over the world under the Victorinox names.

Henckels is NOT Victorinox, doesn't make the same knives, claims not to use the same alloys, Henckels aren't made in the same country as Victorinox stamped, Victorixnox, etc

Where did you get the idea that Henckels makes knives for Victorinox?

BDL


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

The idea comes from looking at the two side by side.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crying.gif

BDL


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've seen yellow, red, and blue handled fibrox Forschners. Amazon has them.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

> I've seen yellow, red, and blue handled fibrox Forschners. Amazon has them.


Phatch,

You lost me partner. What are you getting at?

BDL


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

michaelga's comments.  they may well have both been victorinox, but with different labeling depending on where they were sold.


----------

